# Small lump - trying to identify before vet visit on Tuesday



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

We just discovered a small lump at the base of Henry's penis. I have an appointment at the vets for Tuesday (earliest available) but wondered if anyone had any thoughts on what it could be and if it might need more urgent attention. If it does I'll try to find an ER option.

The lump is around 2cm across, hard to the touch, seems to have a small head (hard to tell), doesn't seem to be attached / moves a bit, and touching it does not bother him, nor is he scratching or licking it.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Look up histyocytoma on Google images. Some look like wads of bubble gum and others look like this. This looks like what popped up over night on Daisy's paw a few weeks ago minus the head. However, the info said most will ulcerate before healing in about 3 months on their own. Daisy was 10 months at the time and those area almost 100% benign. In an older dog it can be a form of cancer. 

Daisy also did not scratch or lick her spot. I found it like you, just happened to see it. 

Daisy's spot has gone done (lump under skin) but the spot is still very visible. We had it biopsied for $100 (this had to be sent out to a pathologist so that's why I had to pay).


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

We managed to get into the vets today. When I pulled a tick off Henry's neck last week it left a lump which was still there today, then the vet found another tick I'd missed near his ear, and his temperature is 39.5 so she thinks the lump near his penis is a tick bite and she is treating him for possible Lyme even though he tested negative for it today. I'm so mad at myself for missing the tick and subjecting him to the treatment.

He has Metacam liquid for 2 weeks plus Doxycycline for a month, then a Lyme test. She said the treatment for the lump on his neck would be 3 weeks anyway. Any thoughts on the meds please?


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

The Doxy is what they give humans for loads of things including tick bites (hubby had an awful rash and they were concerned about Rocky Mt. Spotted Fever). The lump on my husband's back (large dog tick after raking leaves) lasted 3 months and was black in the center for much of that time. I can still see where it was. 

The Metacam needs to be carefully measured. That's the medicine that has caused my lab kidney failure, liver concerns, internal bleeding, etc. The (old) vet gave him 4 x's the recommended dosage. I caught the error myself. Metacam (Meloxicam) is also given to humans. It's an anti inflammatory. Just be careful with the dosage. 

My dogs have been vaccinated against Lyme. It's being found more often in our area so better safe than sorry. 

The ticks that cause Lyme disease are about the size of a sharpie point.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Lyme isn't particularly prevalent where we are so I haven't had him vaccinated, however we were on a trip last week and the weather was much warmer than expected. I use Revolution, which only protects against the American brown dog tick, but the one I pulled off was definitely dead.
I thought I remembered reading some negative stuff about the Metacam - have just started researching it, before I use it. They said start with a one day double dose then use 1 measure per kg so at 8kgs he should have 1 dose of 16, then 6 days of 8 then 7 days of 4.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

I think as long as you make sure you are giving the correct dose, it'll be fine. The pharmacist called my vet's office twice about the dosage being off. 

My dog should have gotten 1/4th pill twice a day for 3 days then only as needed. He was rx'd 1 pill twice a day for the rest of his life. After his 7th dose, ......

If the tick you pulled off was dead, maybe the head was left inside?


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

dianetavegia said:


> I think as long as you make sure you are giving the correct dose, it'll be fine. The pharmacist called my vet's office twice about the dosage being off.
> 
> My dog should have gotten 1/4th pill twice a day for 3 days then only as needed. He was rx'd 1 pill twice a day for the rest of his life. After his 7th dose, ......
> 
> *If the tick you pulled off was dead, maybe the head was left inside*?


What I pulled off definitely had a head!! The vet seemed to think the lump was a reaction.

The metacam I got is in liquid form - I'm not looking forward to getting it into him.


----------

